# Lüftersteuerung mit Siemens Logo per PWM oder Analog



## bubbka (17 September 2011)

Hallo liebe SPS'ler,

Ich möchte bei einem Lüftermotor die Drehzahl abhängig von der Lufttemperatur regel. Lüfter aus bis 20°C, Lüfter 50% von 20- 24°C, Lüfter auf 75% von 25-26°C und Volllast ab 27 °C

Meine Hardare hierzu: 
Logo 12/24Rco, 
Dm8, Am2AQ
Kemo Motordimmer http://www.jkshop24.de/epages/61613816.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61613816/Products/M012
Memo dC und Puls Konverter http://www.jkshop24.de/epages/61613816.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61613816/Products/M150
Analog Temperaturfühler 0- 10V   -30 - +70 °C

Dazu habe ich mir 2 Lösungswege überlegt die mich beide zu folgenden Problemen geführt haben.

1. Ansteuerung des DC Konverters  0- 5 V mit dem AM2 modul
Problem dabei ist das ich das Ausgangssignal des AM2 von 0-10V geht und es nicht bei 5V stoppen kann. Steigt die Temperatur weiter geht auch die Ausgangsspannung am AM2 hoch und macht mir mein DC konverter evtl kaputt.

2. Ansteuerung des Puls Konvertes mit PVM, wobei der Konverter nur Signale mit 5V verträgt und mein DM8 modul aber 24V liefert.

Hat vl irgend jemand eine Idee wie ich noch vorgehen könnte??

Wär euch sehr dankbar.
Gruß Bubbka
.


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 September 2011)

hallo,
schon mal über einen spannungsteiler nachgedacht? sind nur 2 widerstände, kannst auch noch eine z diode zum überspannungsschutz nehmen.


----------



## thomass5 (18 September 2011)

bubbka schrieb:


> 1. Ansteuerung des DC Konverters  0- 5 V mit dem AM2 modul
> Problem dabei ist das ich das Ausgangssignal des AM2 von 0-10V geht und es nicht bei 5V stoppen kann. Steigt die Temperatur weiter geht auch die Ausgangsspannung am AM2 hoch und macht mir mein DC konverter evtl kaputt.
> 
> .



Hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, den Ausgang programmtechn. auf 5V zu begrenzen?
Eine HW-Schutzschaltung kan dies noch absichern. Willst du steuern oder regeln? Deine Beschreibung klingt nach 1. 
Also: Analogsignal -> Vergleicher -> Ausgangssignal . Somit bestimmst immer du, welches Signal 0% 50% 75% 100% am Ausgang liegen. 
Wenn doch Regelung: schick dein Ausgangssignal auf nen Vergleicher und wenn dieser > 5V liefert schick 5V raus.

Thomas


----------



## bubbka (19 September 2011)

danke euch,

hab jetzt von einem bekannten den tip bekommen das ganze mit dem analog multiplexer zu machen und es funzt so wie ich es mir gedacht hab.


----------

